
Show HN: Read – Between the Lines app for reading faster using peripheral vision - chronstruct
http://readbetweenthelines.app
======
chronstruct
For more, please read this intro: [https://medium.com/chronstruct/introducing-
read-6419825807af](https://medium.com/chronstruct/introducing-
read-6419825807af)

